# is it too late to change major to civil engineering?



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am an undeclared sophomore right now. Last year I took pre-med courses (like bio and chem) and I did poorly in those. This year I decided to try math and physics and I am doing decently in these subjects. I think I am stronger in these subjects anyways. 

My plan now I guess is to go into an engineering field. Civil engineering has interested me before and I think I want to go into major in this now. My only fear is that I will not finish school in time. CE has a lot of classes to take and I do not want to go over the 4 year mark. I really cannot afford to go over 4 years. 

Any engineers or civil engineers have any advice for me? I mainly want to know if I have enough time to take all the required courses so i can graduate on schedule. Any sugestions would be appreciated...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

From what some people that I know who are in Civil Engineering have told me, the CE program is generally 5 years long. Most engineering programs are five years. I know when I was in chemical engineering, they were going to have me on a five-year program. 

This is definitely something to talk about with a CE department advisor at your school. Since you are a sophomore, and you know you are stronger in math and the physical sciences and that you know you want to choose CE as your path of profession, then I would say talk to that department immediately. See if they can put you on some kind of four-year program (in which you will likely have to take summer semesters as well). If you do have to go five years, maybe you can qualify for some scholarships/grants down the road (if you don't already qualify for any) that will pay for your fifth year of college. 

Good luck!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

At first guess, I'd say probably not. It's hard for people who start out as engineering majors to do it in 4 years. But like SRAB said, you should really go and talk to a department advisor about it. It really depends on how much overlap you have.

You could also glance at the school course catalogue, they usually have the degree requirements in there.


----------



## rossifranklin (Mar 12, 2008)

There is no point in studying something you don't like. You might not make an Engineering degree is four years, but you won't make pre-med either as long as it's not your thing. Really, it's tough to make four years in any dicipline.


----------

